# Mossy Oak Outfitters



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Has anyone else heard that they are in the process of buying 3 million dollars worth of AEP Land? I heard that this weekend from someone affiliated with AEP.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

They have sure decimated the area around Licking County! Don't worry people here in 10 years you will have to be rich to hunt.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

squid_1 said:


> Has anyone else heard that they are in the process of buying 3 million dollars worth of AEP Land? I heard that this weekend from someone affiliated with AEP.


It wouldn't surprise me it they did. AEP sold 2500 acres last year.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Unfortunately TV has bought much attention to Ohio. The big dollar leaseing and those with big money buying tracts of land for hunting. Coshocton Co. getting hit hard in many areas. Hunting soon to be a rich mans sport...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

3 million dollars is probably about 3000 acres


Not a whole lot really.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

I would love 3,000 acres........


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

what county or area are they buying property from. I know a couple of yrs ago AEP sold the area my group hunted to a private group and we had to find someplace else to hunt. This was in Coshocton County.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I see at least one of the mo camo trucks every time im in Vinton County.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

I've lost several good hunting areas over the last 20 yrs due to properties being sold to out of state buyers. Money talks. The natural gas boom didn't help either. It's not like it used to be when I started hunting 25 years ago. There's a lot of wanna be land mangers and hunters who think they know what they're doing from watching hunting shows on TV.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

beaver said:


> I see at least one of the mo camo trucks every time im in Vinton County.


Probably because 4 of the realtors live here.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> Probably because 4 of the realtors live here.


Didn't realize that. Makes prefect sense. I'm there pretty much every week. I just assumed it was because there is a lot of large land tracts there.


----------

